# FLAPPER EPISODE: Where're My Treats?



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

This month, Flapper and friends run out of treats.

http://mrflapper.com/060701.htm


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Fan Mail:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI FLAPPER, Just watched the treat post,and hope you and the gang got your treats.By the way I saw one of your relatives in aTV commercial with YOGI BERA of baseball fame,looks like your family is banging beaks with the rich and famous. Until next time,Mr. FLAPPER, keep flapping, I guess you can call this your first fan mail. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, George, you are only first fan on THIS episode. Mr. Flapper has been "on" before and had amassed a very large fan club, including Mr. Squeaks and me, his mate!

Squeaks gives a big wing up to Mr. Flapper and I give a hand wave! Loved your latest adventure, Mr. Flapper!!  

Is that Georgia in the lovely yellow Flight Suit? Squeaks says "howdy" from his Avatar wearing his red one (which actually doubles as his Super Squeaks crime fighting cape!)

See you in your next adventure, Mr. Flapper! Enjoy those treats!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flapper! I'm so glad you and your Mom and the whole Flapper gang have joined us here on Pigeon-Talk! Welcome to you all!

For any who may have missed the older Mr. Flapper episodes, you can find them on Mr. Flapper's website: http://www.mrflapper.com

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome Mr. Flapper.
We all so enjoy your stories.
See you soon.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Flapper, your latest episode is great! So glad you have joined us here at Pigeon-Talk. You are lucky to have such caring people that understand the importance of having a good supply of a variety of treats. Not sure why, but I have this sudden craving for french fries.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Not sure why, but I have this sudden craving for french fries.


 Terri .. Your belly gauge must be sitting on empty ..

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Another adorable Mr. Flapper episode Mr. Flapper and friends deserve their own reality show, it'll be better then all of the sorry stuff on the air now.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Terri .. Your belly gauge must be sitting on empty ..
> 
> Terry


It was. Better now.  "French Fries from Flapper's Internet Love" is one of my all time favorite episodes!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Boy....Welcome MrFlapper!!!

I'm so excited....I think you are our first celebrity member!!!


Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome Flapper! Loved the latest episode. Thanks Terry for posting the link to the older episodes. What delightful birds, great photography and dialogue! . I have saved the home page to my favourites.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like an idiot and this is one of those times. I "cruise" around the site, see a new Mr. Flapper episode, check it out and enjoy it tremendously, just as I always do and go to another post. I am so used to it being Terry who posts the Mr. Flapper links that I didn't even notice that it was the great one himself.

So, my apologies to you Mr. Flapper. I just think you're the grandest duck and I love all your friends and family.

A big welcome to Pigeon-Life cause we love ducks too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Sometimes I feel like an idiot and this is one of those times. I "cruise" around the site, see a new Mr. Flapper episode, check it out and enjoy it tremendously, just as I always do and go to another post. I am so used to it being Terry who posts the Mr. Flapper links that I didn't even notice that it was the great one himself.
> 
> So, my apologies to you Mr. Flapper. I just think you're the grandest duck and I love all your friends and family.
> 
> A big welcome to Pigeon-Life cause we love ducks too.


You think YOU ARE BAD, Maggie? I did the SAME thing...IN FACT, until your POST, I didn't "realize" Mr. Flapper posted...just didn't pay attention!!

Oh Lord, is there anything ABOVE being PRESIDENT of the Jr/Sr Moment Club???


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thank you for the warm welcomes! 

Quacks and coos,

Tiff (Flapper's human)
 *


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I think there may be a CEO but you and I can just take turns.


----------

